# Wetzel for wabbits?



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

Can anyone tell me the best place to go into Wetzel state parks for some rabbits? Want to take my hound there tomorrow.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Find the coyotes, the rabbits are inside them.
All along **** Creek.


----------



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

Never been there. Where should I park?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

New Haven and Werderman. But seriously, I would head elsewhere. Port Huron State Game Area is many times bigger and less pressured.


----------

